# I haven't been sharing.....



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

It was pointed out in another topic that I haven't been sharing well with others....sorry Dave.

So here it is....hope I'll get at least one like out of these!


Here is one of my personal favorite's..."Puniceus Roseus"



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9434072941/]



No one can forget the "Gold-n-Silver Extreme"








With just four photo's per reply, this might take a minute! But I'm pretty fast on the keyboard, and here comes some more!


Thanks for looking at these...both pens are SN Gent rollerballs(kits are available from timberbits.com)



Scott (photo tutorial coming soon) B[/url]

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hehe, more sharing coming right up!


Here's a discounted one....."Sanguine-n-Latte"








One that is 'fitting' for the upcoming day of "Halloween"










We are just getting started! Hang on.....


Scott (ain't it fun to share) B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Is this just going to be pens? Nope I can do other 'stuff' too!



Shaving anyone? "Blue Skies"




Maybe a little darker for a manly man? "Blue Lagoon"




Some stoppers for those that can stop at one...."Bumble Bee"
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bottle%20Stoppers/BumbleBee.jpg
Another? Got have a "Blow Torch" hanging around somewhere...
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bottle%20Stoppers/BlowTorch.jpg

Scott (laying in the sun like a dog) B

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Are we there yet? 



More colorful swirlies by the "wife".....
"Creme deMint" stopper{always thought this color combo would be a awesome color for duck calls}
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bottle%20Stoppers/1-22-2012Bstopper001.jpg

Some customer colors....yes, we do 'custom'!












Just be warned, if you ask for a 'custom' color, I will make extra for my own personal stash!





Scott (I got more......okay, later) B

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2013)

VERY nice!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice stuff! that set of blue ones in the last pic are totally groovy. Love 'em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Theburlbroker (Oct 25, 2013)

That's awesome! You got some skills man :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Let's keep having fun! Yes, there is more....

The photo has the blank name on it....



Close-up of some 'swirlies'!! "Ocean's Sun"



Some "Burning Sunset's".....
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Pens/DSC01130.jpg
"What's Black-n-White", it's been discounted for awhile, but it was really awesome! Can you see the 'face' in the blank...near the bottom(towards the nib)?
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Pens/WhatsBlack-n-White001.jpg

Scott (too sore to do anything) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Gotta do more bottle stoppers.....wife like's them more then the pens. I think it's because the size allows the eye to 'look' at more? Then again, maybe I don't know anything....they are fun to make though.


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bottle%20Stoppers/DSC00835.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bottle%20Stoppers/BStopperx3.jpg
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bottle%20Stoppers/1-22-2012Bstopper002.jpg

I can do Pine Cones too! This is a Loblolly Pine{pinus taeda} with four color pour of the green-ish micas I had on hand at the time(I have since increased the number of green-ish to 12). Dried the cone, cleaned it up 'really' good, and then poured the resin...it then sat in the pressure pot at 60PSI for the evening!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Casting/IMG_0419.jpg

Unfortunately, I didn't finish the blank very well...completely my fault, I rushed it.

Scott (lots of resin here) B

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow those are all really awesome! The blue you guys are coming up with is a great shade of blue!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2013)

Scott - This is all beautiful stuff. Great work on the mixing and the casting. I love the contrast in the pen blanks. 
Scott


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 25, 2013)

WOW That is some good stuff!


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 26, 2013)

wowsers! that's a lot of colour in one place! I love them all!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful work. 
Tony


----------

